# Ingredient additive advice



## Junker2017 (26/3/17)

Morning all, i am looking to start my first mead brew and had some questions about ingredient profiles. Basically I want to use whole spices (cardamon pods, vanilla beans etc.), however I'm familiar that with some spices and additives they can become overwhelming especially when steeped over a long period of time. 

One of the ingredients im thinking of using was vanilla beans however I would rather add a full pod and bruise slightly so it can be removed at a point in time without decanting (tied to fishing line and a bouy-float device). Probably the best question is is there any harm to having the ingredients kept in a stainless-steel contraption inside the carboy as its maturing?

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## barls (26/3/17)

normally id add in the secondary or after fermentation has finished. you can chuck them i a mesh bag with a string to remove or you can just taste until its just a touch too much and then package and its not a worry as it will fade back over time.
with vanilla beans you need to split them so that the seeds are in contact with the liquid. personally if i was to use it again id use this Queen Madagascan Vanilla Bean Paste 50g - Woolworths
its so much easier also it will settle out so then you just have to rack off it.


----------



## Junker2017 (26/3/17)

Thanks for that I'll have a look today as I'll be out grocery shopping anyways.


----------



## boonchu (27/3/17)

I agree with Barls except for the paste. Beans are more controllable and the paste could deliver a lot in a very short time and quickly become too much


----------



## Junker2017 (27/3/17)

Thanks for that, essentially what I'm aiming for is a good flavour/bouquet and especially with some of the ingredients like vanilla bean and cardamom they can go from good to TOO MUCH very quickly (frangelico or Campari in nearly ANY drink).


----------



## knot_gillty (18/5/17)

How did you go with this Junker? Had a taste yet?


----------

